# Hey there



## Dawix99 (Dec 28, 2010)

First of all I want to say the forums are really nice..
Let me introduce myself:
My name is David(16) and I have finally decided to snowboard.

I also have a question:
I wanted to try my snowboard and gear,so I went to a local hill.Its all great except for one thing.Everytime I "wipe out"(is that a term for falling?), I have snow in my backside of the jacket and the pants.How to prevent this?I have to talked to a friend of mine and he said that I've got to buy pants and a jacket that zip together.I am asking you,forum is there another way.I know its "noobish" question but as someone said they are two types of questions:not stupid or smart there are only easy question and hard question.


Greetings from Slovenia


----------



## Starsky (Aug 31, 2010)

welcomeee  and glad you decided to snowboard! 

You don't need them to zip together ( i think your meaning a one piece suit? ), you could do that if you wanted but most prefer not too cuz you look kinda special ahah. Just buy snowboarding pants and jacket which fit well and make sure your jacket is zipped up? and of course is waterproof. Maybe try wear some underlayers, might help!

Just STAY AWAY FROM COTTON


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Best way to avoid getting snow down the pants/jacket is to

1. Use a belt on your pants so they're not loose on your waist, preventing snow from wanting to creep in.
2. Use a jacket that overlaps your pants by at least 3 inches, the more the better. This will help keep snow out of both.

If your not using normal snowboarding gear right now, I suggest picking up some snowboarding pants/jacket, they make all the difference when riding alott.

Some snowboarding pants and jackets actually do zip together, though you have to get a compatible system. Most people don't use that though.


----------



## Dawix99 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help,but it doesnt matter and more since I got injured.



Greetings


----------

